# IBS Audio 100



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi,Can anyone help me, perhaps marilyn.I have the IBS audio 100 cds, i am on day 79, i dont think they are doing much good, yes i relax when listening to them and i do sometimes fall asleep. But i thought that they would target more of the IBS symptoms, the cds do not mention much about the ibs itself and how to imagine things involving the ibs like i thought it would, how can something that is quite general hynotherapy, help ibs when the ibs is not directly involved with the imagary and thoughts. Please help, and can i re listen a second time to them once i have finished to see if that would help. ?


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Dear Cherrypie09, I also have the CDs but I am only on day 19. I have met Micahael Mahoney. I have also emailed him a few times and he has always responded. You are probably better off to email him your question. His email address is [email protected] and you need to put FAO: Michael Mahoney in the subject line.I would be very interested to know his answer when you get it so can you post it here please?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Cherry - The imagery does address the IBS symptoms - especially session two - it is a process and everyone has a different time frame on their journey to feeling better. And while most people do find help, there are some that do not, as with any treatment method. Be sure to listen to the introduction again, and re-read your booklet - in there you will find the answers to your questions - You can re-listen to the program again after allowing a few weeks break - during the break you can listen to your favorite sessions if you wish as desired.You can also look at the FAQ on this forum as well as on the http://www.ibscds.com site and http://www.healthyaudio.com Since you are in England, you might put in a call to him or you can also email Mike as suggested. The reason we have the FAQ on this site and his site is that these questions are asked over and over - so you are not alone. Rest assured the imagery DOES directly address your IBS symptoms in the way that is best for you - you know what your specific symptoms are if you recall one of the imageries in session two - we cant give specifics here as everyone should be able to have a clean beginning to listening) but you will know that in that session your specific symptoms will be addressed by your subconscious mind because it knows them so well.I am in direct almost daily contact with Mike, so anything posted here and responded to is about the same as contacting him as well - though certainly, you can contact him always.idkwia - are you in the UK as well? Just curious as to where and when did you meet Mike?







Take care and hope this answers your questions... you are not alone, so be patient, gentle and kind with yourself...


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Cookies4marilyn, in answer to your question, I met Michael in his practice in Manchester.


----------

